# Blue bay "mahahual"



## 1ALFREDO (Jan 14, 2008)

Well this is the last aquascape that I have done and although that goes to wake up controversies and too many critics, idea is one that has gone up to around my head for a long time and in this it is necessary to be bold and very safe or stup ...... jajajajaja

well, I leave to some photos of the mounted courtesy of ubaca " my personal photographer " jajajajaja

first the first, the aquarium of 120lts approx measured 80 x 50 x 30










the planning: I thought making the effect sea with 2 types of paper one under the glass of a blue clearly color and a cellophane blue more dark but little transparent to create an effect 3D










but when putting the cellophane superior was too dark and we decided to eliminate it










so we only decided to leave the paper of down and to be putting the substrate aquasoil










later to accommodate suitable rocks , here all cooperated contributing to ideas and suggestions










and to add more substrate










already finished the back part we came to accommodate " the beach" with a little silicate sand










the photographer ubaca , taking step by step at any moment










already planting, Cuba in first plane, utricularia in second and pogos in third part










here already planted










good I believe that already they are too many photos so far, to ahead I will put the missing ones with the full aquarium, more wait for its criticisms, suggestions and mainly its commentaries bye

p.d thanks to garcilazo for translate


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

wow, that's a very nice setup. I really like the 'blue sea' effect. I'll have to 'borrow' that idea one of these days.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the idea. That is really gonna be neat grown out! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Guillermo (Oct 12, 2007)

Hola Alfredo.

Nice "beach" you've got there bud, hope it doesn't turn out too messy. I wish I could have been in your house the setup day but I was too busy.

Cheers !


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

looks great, though I'd be interested to see just how long it looks like that full of water with fish moving the substrate and sand around!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That looks great! I can't wait to see it once the plants fill in. It's such a well-proportioned layout that I almost expect to see sunbathers on the sand.


----------



## 1ALFREDO (Jan 14, 2008)

hi and thanks everybody for your comments, this aquarium was set on February, using Aquasoil substrat and it's iluminated with 2 X 36W PL's @ 10,000K and 2 X 29W T5 HE Fluo's

The substrat is ADA Amazonian and the the fltration is provided by a Dymax Canister Filter of 1200 lt/hr

I would like to inform you that this Tank is a Low-Maintainance one, i don't fertilize with anything (No CO2, no liquid ferts) and also i don't use a heater.

The sand stays on it's place very well, sometimes it goes down a little bit but when the water changes are made it goes back to it's original place

Well, here are the updated pics, an apologize for the poor quality of the pics, but mi camera isn't as good as i would likem and also I'm not a great photographer.










left side










center










right side










details





































total view



















p.d: thanks figo for translate


----------



## figo (Dec 28, 2006)

You're welcome my friend.

Excellent work, If you see it live is twice as espectacular as the pictures shown.

I would like to see it with an small school of tetras or rasboras, they would look like if they were flying.

Keep up with the good work.

Felicidades mi amigo x el excelente trabajo!!!!


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy bonito 1alfredo te lo digo por aqui y por el otro foro jeje.

It keep going good, I love that HC in the middle and the urticularia in the tops of the rocks makes a great aquascape. you are planning to put some shrimps??


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Its looking much better than I first expected. I would ad another background, since its definetely not working with the one there is now.

The rock in the middle is somewhat distracting because its placed to much in the center. I think it would improve by moving it close to the tall left rock, and soften the right side a little.


----------



## Guillermo (Oct 12, 2007)

Amazing growth of the HC, specially without ferts nor Co2 ! 

What do you plan to house in there bud ?

Saludos


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Happy HC you got there my friend. Also I love the hardscape. What rocks are those? I remember seeing a iwagami at my pet store with those rocks. Anyways it sort of makes me think of Hawaii because the volcanic looking rocks. Great job.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

How many days growth is this? It looks great. I love the beach, although I also think a different background might be more in keeping with your beach view.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Alfredo, eres chilango? D.F.? oyeh venden productos ADA en Mexico? Endonde conseguiste el aquario sin trim? So many questions pero tu scape es muy original y lindo. Felicidades.


----------



## Guillermo (Oct 12, 2007)

> Alfredo, eres chilango? D.F.? oyeh venden productos ADA en Mexico? Endonde conseguiste el aquario sin trim? So many questions pero tu scape es muy original y lindo. Felicidades


Hola Marimo, yo también soy del D.F.

Los productos ADA creo que solamente pidiéndolos por internet, acá no se consiguen en tiendas, de hecho me sorprende que el buen Alfredo haya conseguido. Los acuarios sin marcos los tenemos que mandar hacer ó hacerlos nosotros.

P.S. Translation :



> Are you from Mexico, D.F.? Can you get ADA products in Mexico? Where did you find the trimless tank? So many questions, but your scape is original and beautiful. Congratulations


Hi Marimo, I'm from Mexico City too.

I think the only way to get ADA products is buying them on line, there are not LFS that sell them, in fact I'm surprised that my good friend Alfredo has got some. There aren't trimless tanks in LFS either, if we want one we have to have it made at a glass workshop or DIY.

Regards/Saludos


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

I guess it pays off to make the effort and get ADA substrate and rimless tanks because Alfredo's tank looks great. Are you using seachem excell instead of CO2?


----------



## figo (Dec 28, 2006)

The rimless tank is DIY. It's not ADA.

It cost's real cheap to built the tank. Or you can go to the Morelos or Mixiuhca Market and order the tank without the rim.

The ADA substrate was an order that several friends did several months ago.

Responding the question about the fertilization. The answer is NO. Any liquid or solid fert is being used. not even CO2 or excel.

We think that the ADA substrate it's doing the most of the fertilization that the tank needs.


----------



## 1ALFREDO (Jan 14, 2008)

figo said:


> You're welcome my friend.
> 
> Excellent work, If you see it live is twice as espectacular as the pictures shown.
> 
> ...


thanks figo, yes I want some rasbora heteromorpha "spei" with 15 o 20 I think the tank looks good


----------



## 1ALFREDO (Jan 14, 2008)

prBrianpr said:


> Muy bonito 1alfredo te lo digo por aqui y por el otro foro jeje.
> 
> It keep going good, I love that HC in the middle and the urticularia in the tops of the rocks makes a great aquascape. you are planning to put some shrimps??


hi brian, yes I put some new bee maybe 30 or 40


----------



## 1ALFREDO (Jan 14, 2008)

Anti-Pjerrot said:


> Its looking much better than I first expected. I would ad another background, since its definetely not working with the one there is now.
> 
> The rock in the middle is somewhat distracting because its placed to much in the center. I think it would improve by moving it close to the tall left rock, and soften the right side a little.


you're right anti pjerrot, the back groun is too dark, I'll change for one more clearer

you're right again with the rock, the problem is that the big one in the left is too big and I can't put to close the other


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Very nice... jajajaj
Excellent work...

All that's lacking CRS ...


----------

